# Poison Ethanol 24 Zoll --- Trail tauglich ---



## Nimron (2. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Eltern und "Mitverrückte"

In diesem Aufbauthread soll ein weiterer Posion Ethanol Rahmen aufgebaut werden, diesmal in 24 Zoll und mit dem Anspruch auch für ordentliche Geländeausritte genommen werden zu können. Mein Sohn fährt lieber im Dreck als auf asphaltierten Wegen, wie man hier sieht:












Die Bilder sind schon etwas älter und inzwischen ist Sohnemann knapp 8 und auf einem modifizierten Cube 200 Team unterwegs, welches trotz einer 2Kg Federgabel 9,74 Kg wiegt.






Zu seinem achten Geburtstag im Februar soll nun das 24" Ethanol aufgebaut werden, wobei im Lastenheft wieder eine Federgabel und diesmal auch Scheibenbremsen stehen. Das Gewicht soll dabei knapp unter 10 Kg bleiben, wobei wir durch die Auswahl bestimmter Komponenten schon ziemlich rechnen müssen.

Als erstes stand somit beim Aufbau das entfernen der überflüssigen Cantisockel an:






Zunächst wurde gesägt:






Anchließend gefeilt:






Und fertig:











Als Finish wurde der Rahmen gebürstet, mit ein paar Wunschaufklebern versehen und erhält momentan ein paar Schichten Klarlack:











Die ersten Komponenten liegen auch bereits zum fotografieren bereit und eine Gewichtstabele wird auch erstellt. Gespannt bin ich auf das Gewicht des Rahmens nach dem aufbringen des Klarlacks.

Bis dann 

Manuel


----------



## Nimron (2. November 2013)

Der Rahmen ist jetzt fertig poliert, gewachst und mit Schaltauge und Schrauben für die unbenötigten Löcher versehen:











Dazu noch eine Sattelklemme von Token mit titanschraube:






Damit haben wir* 1658 + 9 = 1667 Gramm

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (2. November 2013)

Hi Manuel,

endlich mal ein Poison Thread...  

Schön, daß mal ein 24er dran kommt. Besonders gespannt bin ich auf die Laufräder, da ich glaube, selbst welche zu brauchen, wenn Philipp auf sein nächstes Rad umsteigt.

Feine Sache mit den abgesägten Cantisockeln. Bürstest du mit der Bürste oder womit?

Viel Spaß weiterhin,

Oliver


----------



## Nimron (2. November 2013)

Hallo Olliver den Rahmen habe ich mit Scotch Brite Handpads gebürstet, welche man in jedem Baumarkt bekommt.

Hier mal die erste provisorische Gewichtstabelle, wobei die Grünen Positionen bereits vorhanden sind:






Tja, bei den Laufrädern grübel ich derzeit auch noch ziemlich...

Um die 10 KG Grenze zu knacken, müsste ich auch andere Kurbeln wählen, wie ich es bereits beim 20" Cube gemacht habe. Hier soll aber ein zweifach Antrieb dran kommen, da wir ziemlich knackige Steigungen bewältigen müssen, weshalb ich mich da auch noch schwer tue


----------



## trifi70 (2. November 2013)

Rahmen sieht doch schon mal gut aus!  Gewicht lässt Du IMHO bei LRS, Kurbeln+Innenlager und auch Sattel+Stütze liegen. Leider hast Du hier schon Teile gekauft. Die 10 kann auf jeden Fall fallen. Gegen moderaten Mehrpreis denk ich mal.


----------



## 68-er (2. November 2013)

wow - der rahmen sieht ja echt super aus
da bin ich doch glatt am überlegen meinen
nicht eloxieren zu lassen ;-)

ich würde auch sagen - kurbel - innenlager
hat auf jedenfall noch potential
welche länge haben die kurbeln?


----------



## Nimron (2. November 2013)

Bei folgenden Teilen bin ich noch am rätseln:

*LRS:* Da ist noch nichts gekauft und ich suche derzeit krampfhaft nach leichen Felgen. Bisher liegen alle bei über 500 Gramm  Wer also eine Bezugsquelle für leichte aber dennoch ausreichend breite Felgen hat, nur her damit 

*Kurbeln:* Das Innenlager liegt hier rum und wenn ich jemanden zum kürzen finde, würde ich wohl eine gebrauchte SLX nehmen. Kettenblätter von Race Face liegen schon bereit.

*Gabel:* Hier ist alternativ noch die 2000´er SID aus dem Bike der Schwester im Gespräch, da sie bereits auf ca. 60mm getravelt ist und nur 1370 Gramm wiegt


----------



## Roelof (2. November 2013)

26er Gabel auf 24 funktioniert sehr gut  werd ich auch machen...


----------



## Nimron (2. November 2013)

Ja stimmt, war am Rad der großen Schwester eine der ersten Optimierungsarbeiten:


----------



## trolliver (2. November 2013)

Hallo Manuel,

ich hatte ja gehofft, du kommst mit superleichten 24er Felgen um die Ecke...  Mein Favorit sind bislang die von Federleicht, gibt es auch als reine Diskfelgen, sind dann etwas schwerer, aber 375g habe ich bislang nicht unterboten gesehen.

Novatec Superlight Naben habe ich auch vor, dazu Sapim Laser und Alunippel. Dürfte eigentlich kaum auf 1500g pro Satz kommen.

Die Gabel ist natürlich auch nicht leicht... Aber da gibt's wohl nicht viel Auswahl.

Scotch brite, gute Idee. Ich habe noch Stahlwolle in verschiedenen Körnungen, doch irgendwie mag ich damit nicht arbeiten.

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (2. November 2013)

hast du die naben schon??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (2. November 2013)

Nein, ich habe ja wirklich noch viel Zeit und warte auf Schnäppchen. Es müssen ja Disknaben sein mit 20 oder (mir lieber) 24 Loch.


----------



## Krischdl (2. November 2013)

Manuel, lass die Finger von der RST Gabel ! Für das Geld und das Gewicht bekommst Du eine RS zum traveln und die funktioniert dann auch...


----------



## trolliver (2. November 2013)

Man könnte sich natürlich die Speicherei sparen und gleich die fertigen Laufräder von Federleicht nehmen, dürfte gewichtsmäßig auf's selbe hinauslaufen: 1404g der Satz. Der ein oder andere hier mag mit etwas anderer Speichung und Speichenanzahl noch ein paar Gramm rausholen, aber so viel leichter wird's wohl nicht werden.


----------



## Roelof (2. November 2013)

Soll ich jetzt einen Kommentar dazu abgeben?? ;-)


----------



## Nimron (3. November 2013)

Guten Morgen

Ich habe jetzt einige Zeit lang Preise und Gewichte für die Laufräder gerechnet und das Angebot von "Federleicht" erscheint mir wirklich nicht schlecht. Einspeichen wäre zwar kein Problem, aber mit neuen Teilen (da es ja kaum gebrauchte für 24" gibt) wird es ähnlich teuer.

Bei der Gabel ist die SID der Schwester zu 90% gesetzt, da ich ihr dann ein weiße dran bauen kann. 

Bei den Kurbeln bin ich auch ziemlich sicher, dass ich ordentliche kürzen werde. Die Suntour XCT Junior sind 152mm lang und wiegen satte 950gr. ohne Innenlager. Durch den Austausch oder Weglassen des großen Kettenblatts kann man 90-146 Gramm sparen und mit einem Token Lager kämen auch noch mal 90gr runter. Dennoch dürfte eine gekürzte HTII Kurbel mit dem 100gr Innenlager noch ein gutes Stück leichter sein.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Roelof (3. November 2013)

schau mal:

http://www.alienationbmx.com/parts/rims/ankle-biter

2x 650g (USD 50,- - sollte hierzulande für rd. EUR 100,- zu bekommen sein)

http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...dnabe-Novatec-Disk-Superlite-32L-schwarz.html

140g

http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...dnabe-Novatec-Disk-superlite-32L-schwarz.html

270g

mit Sapim Laser Speichen (rd. 200g) auf bunten Alu-Nippeln (20g) zusammen rd. 40,-

für rd. EUR 240,- bei sub 1300g - fände ich schon attraktiver als den Federleicht-Satz. Würde den Satz Vorne 2-fach/rad, hinten 2-fach/2-fach einspeichen. Die Hohlkammerfelge lässt sich auch noch fein aufbohren, spart nochmals ca. 25g pro Felge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (3. November 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> ...ich hatte ja gehofft, du kommst mit superleichten 24er Felgen um die Ecke...



warum fragst denn nicht??


----------



## Nimron (3. November 2013)

Hallo Roelof und danke für die interessanten Infos. Die Felgen machen echt einen interessanten Eindruck, wobei ich mich nur frage, ob die Innenbreite von 14,9mm für den 2.1 Rocket Ron nicht zu schmal wird?


----------



## trolliver (3. November 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> warum fragst denn nicht??


Sei bitte nicht eingeschnappt...  ich war doch nur gespannt, was von Manuel kommt. Bevor ich selbst bestelle, werde ich sicherlich fragen! Und so weit, Felgen über'n Teich zu bestellen, gehe ich bislang einfach nicht. Wenn jemand das vorhat, wäre ich bei einer Sammelbestellung dabei, wenn sich das rechnet.

Manuel, ich habe selbst immer schmale Felgen mit breiten Reifen gefahren, Philipp tut es aktuell auf seinem 20er auch mit den Kinlin-Felgen. Damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme. 

Ich komme beim Preis allerdings auf 260 : Felgen 100, Naben <100, Speichen und Nippel 64. 

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (3. November 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> ...Speichen und Nippel 64...



gingko 0,70
komponentix 0,53, wenn die Länge vorhanden ist...


----------



## trolliver (3. November 2013)

Gingko 0,70 + Nippel! Gut, macht 0,95 pro Speiche incl. Nippel, aber den Kohl nicht fett.

Komponentix scheint ein lustiger Laden zu sein. Wenn die Länge vorhanden ist....


----------



## Roelof (3. November 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Komponentix scheint ein lustiger Laden zu sein. Wenn die Länge vorhanden ist....


----------



## trolliver (3. November 2013)

Ich finde Sapim bei Kurbelix übrigens nicht. Wie ich überhaupt deren Suchfeld eine Katastrophe finde... Suche nach "Sapim" ergibt Körbe... 

Aber mal anders gedacht: Irgendwie über Umwege sehr leichte Felgen für den Rennsport ergattern, dazu Naben und Speichen, einspeichen, alles 32L.... Ich finde das Federleicht Angebot nach wie vor attraktiv. Gut, etwas über 100g mehr, dafür stabilere Felgen, fertig eingespeicht (für den ein oder anderen kein oder gar ein Gegenargument...) und 24L, was mir für ein 24er stimmiger erscheint. Die Naben, die Federleicht dafür verwendet, habe ich auf dem Markt noch nicht gefunden, scheinen wirklich für sie modifizierte superlight zu sein.

EDIT: dazu kommt noch das andere Felgenmaß der Alienationfelgen: 520 gegenüber normalerweise 507. Das könnte auch schwieriger werden bei der Reifenbeschaffung.


----------



## Nimron (3. November 2013)

Der Geamtpreis der Laufräder steht und fällt mit den Angeboten für die Naben. Kann ich hier ein Schnäppchen machen, lohnt es sich selbst aufzubauen. Ansonsten gebe ich Trolliver mit den "Federleichten" recht.

Inzwischen habe ich aber erst mal eine andere Endscheidung getroffen: Demnächst sollten hier ein paar Shimano SLX Kurbeln eintreffen, womit ich zum Einen das Budget schon wieder nach oben schraube und zum Anderen vor der Herausforderung des kürzens stehe


----------



## Krischdl (3. November 2013)

Das mit dem kürzen wird nicht so ganz einfach und funktioniert nur mit Reparatur-Gewindebuchsen. Unter ca. 155 (bei einer 175er) wirst Du nicht kommen, weil Du sonst kein Fleisch mehr an der Kurbelaussenseite hast.
Habe gerade eine Hollowtech gekürzt und war echt überrascht, wie "hohl" die sind...


----------



## trolliver (3. November 2013)

Es gab hier kürzlich jemanden, der das mit Flüssigaluminium gemacht hat.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphini (3. November 2013)

Wer noch keine 4-kant Kurbelallergie hat: Zum Kürzen sehr interessant:
3 fach mit Lochkreis 4x 104/64 also 22Z als Minimum und ohne sichtbare Taillierung.

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/thorn-104-64-pcd-triple-crankset-mk2-black-prod31813/


----------



## trifi70 (3. November 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> EDIT: dazu kommt noch das andere Felgenmaß der Alienationfelgen: 520 gegenüber normalerweise 507. Das könnte auch schwieriger werden bei der Reifenbeschaffung.


Das wäre mir ein gewichtiges (Gegen)Argument.

Bin auch eher der Vertreter nicht zuu schmaler Felgen. Man will ja grad beim leichten Junior eher nicht so viel Druck draufgeben.

SLX 175 wurde hier in einem Thread bereits erfolgreich auf 155 gekürzt, Bilder sahen Vertrauen erweckend aus. Würde ich mein Kind so mit fahren lassen.

Nörgel mir nicht an dem Komponentix rum  Shop is sicher etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, finde aber es gibt einige "schlimmere". Wichtig ist die Arbeit, die er abliefert (er verkauft ja nicht nur, sondern speicht auch super ein). Bei Fragen würde ich Herrn Bäß einfach mal direkt anrufen. 

 @_Nimron_: Entscheidung bzgl. Kurbel und Gabel geht doch in eine gute Richtung


----------



## trolliver (3. November 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Nörgel mir nicht an dem Komponentix rum


Wieso an Komponentix? Ich benenne doch klar, was ich kritisiere, dazu stehe ich auch. Das ist eine Krankheit. Außerdem den Curser immer per se in das Suchfeld zu setzen, das verhindert die Navigation mit der Rückstelltaste... geht nicht, zumal die Suchfunktion.... siehe oben.

Gegen den Rest habe ich nichts gesagt. Bestelle ja selbst da. Faire Versandkosten und zügiger Versand, das ist gut.

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (3. November 2013)

Sorry, es ging um Kurbelix, wa? Habs verwechselt... mein Fehler... nochmal sorry. Müde und verwirrt  Mir grausts bei diversen Webseiten (und anderer Software ebenso). Aber kann man nix machen. Entweder mit arrangieren oder wegklicken.


----------



## trolliver (3. November 2013)

Sorry meinerseits: ich hatte zuvor Komponentix gesehen und Kurbelix gelesen und nur über die bzw. deren Suchfeld geschrieben. Was heißen die auch so ähnlich, für ältere Webbenutzer absolut untauglich...  Also: über die Laufradfreaks von Komponentix habe ich nichts gesagt, habe auch noch nie dort bestellt. Aber Kurbelix hat gute Bedingungen m.E.n., jedoch diese schlechte Suche.

Und die Sapimspeichen gibt es auch nur beim von Roelof erwähnten Komponentix, kein Wunder, daß ich die bei Kurbelix nicht finde. Warum dann jedoch Körbe gefunden werden... egal. 

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (4. November 2013)

Leute - ich bin richtig froh, dass nicht nur ich die beiden immer wieder verwechsle...


----------



## BOOZE (4. November 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Man könnte sich natürlich die Speicherei sparen und gleich die fertigen Laufräder von Federleicht nehmen, dürfte gewichtsmäßig auf's selbe hinauslaufen: 1404g der Satz. Der ein oder andere hier mag mit etwas anderer Speichung und Speichenanzahl noch ein paar Gramm rausholen, aber so viel leichter wird's wohl nicht werden.



Wow, die haben aber super Kurbeln im Programm 
und recht schicke aber nicht ganz günstige Kinderräder.


----------



## Nimron (4. November 2013)

200 Euro für einen Satz Kurbeln ohne Blätter, welche nur einfach bestückt werden können 

Heute konnte ich hier im Bikemarkt eine passende Federgabel finden. Auf dem Weg zu mir ist demnächst eine Manitou R7 MRD Absolute 80mm mit 1350 Gramm  Ich fahre an meinem Titanrad die 100mm Variante und kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man sie halbwegs ordentlich auf das Fliegengewicht meines Sohnes einstellen kann.

Damt kann ich wohl bald meine Tabelle etwas korrigieren und ein paar Bilder von Teilen auf der Waage präsentieren.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## trolliver (4. November 2013)

Das ist das, was mich an den Kurbeln auch am meisten stört: nur ein Kettenblatt möglich. Das schränkt für Jungs und Mädchen, die in den Bergen fahren wollen, ganz schön ein, erst recht beim 24er. Den Preis kann ich noch halbwegs nachvollziehen, wäre mir aber auch zu hoch.

Die Gabel hört sich doch gut an! Ich kenne zwar nichts anderes als Headshok, Philipps erste wird ja auch eine Fatty sein, doch 1350g sind etwas anderes als die ganzen 2kg-Teile an den üblichen Kinderrädern. Dann noch leichtere Laufräder, Kurbeln werden ja auch nicht so schwer.... du bekommst das Teil schon noch auf eine 9 vor'm Komma, eventuell drunter!

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (5. November 2013)

Vor allem haben sie einen zu kleinen Lochkreis gewählt der größere KBs nicht möglich macht.
Ich finde HTII mit der durchgehenden Achse total top, aber bei dem Preis kürz  ich mir lieber eine SLX.


----------



## storck-riesen (5. November 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Vor allem haben sie einen zu kleinen Lochkreis gewählt der größere KBs nicht möglich macht.


 
In irgend einem Beitrag hat er erklärt warum "nur" 64er Lochkreis. Das klang einleuchtend. Ich hatte schon angefangen zu sparen, aber dann habe den Zusatz gelesen, dass der Abstand der Kettenstreben min 110mm sein muss. Das reicht bei meinem Rahmen natürlich wieder nicht. Die Kurbel scheinen ja nicht gekröpft zu sein.


----------



## trifi70 (5. November 2013)

Ich nehme an, es soll heißen " das Außenmaß an den Kettenstreben darf max. 110mm sein"? Wäre zumindest konsequent. Es handelt sich um Kurbeln für ein Kinderrad. Warum sollen die mit einem Q von 180 rumfahren, wäre ergonomischer Unfug (wenn auch mangels Alternativen leider oft zu sehen). Selbst für Erwachsene ist der Wert eher hoch.

Dass die Kurbel nun nicht an jeden Rahmen passt, ist sicher für den Einzelnen von Nachteil. Wenns aber darum geht, eine Rad "aus einem Guss" passend für die Kleinen zu bauen, finde ich den Ansatz, auf ergonomische Bedürfnisse Rücksicht zu nehmen, nicht verwerflich.


----------



## storck-riesen (5. November 2013)

richtig, Außenmaß 110mm 

Stimme dir ansonsten zu, allerdings wird die Kurbel speziell für die Verwendung in 24 bzw. 26 Zoll Rahmen angepriessen und dann ist 110mm nicht viel.


----------



## trifi70 (5. November 2013)

Ist richtig. Frage mich, ob man beim Runterrechnen eines Erwachsenenrades auch die Reifen(volumina) 1:1 runterrechnen darf. Dann würden die Kinder mit 1,5" - 1,75" locker hinkommen und ein entsprechend ausgelegter Rahmen hätte mit der Kurbel keine Probleme. Soweit ich gelesen habe, ist der Ethanol tatsächlich recht schmal gebaut hinten. Die dünneren Reifen hätten positive Effekte auf Gewicht (gleich mehrfach, da schmalere Felgen und dünnere Schläuche verwendbar) und Rollwiderstand sowie Agilität. Bzgl. Grip und Komfort habe ich hingegen keine Vorstellung, ob die schmaleren Reifen dann von Nachteil wären. Die Kinder sind halt auch deutlich leichter...


----------



## Floh (5. November 2013)

20x1,75 = 26x2,4 wenn man es proportional runterrechnet.
Druck und Breite und Volumen müssen ja auch dem Gewicht halbwegs proportional sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (5. November 2013)

Ketzerisch gefragt: bringt es den Kindern was, statt 1,75 einen 2,1 oder noch fetteren Reifen zu montieren? Zumal oft auf sehr schmalen Felgen...

Um den Effekt selbst erfahren und nachvollziehen zu können, müsste ich mir mal 3" draufschrauben. Fehlt mir aber der passende Rahmen dafür... 

Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke komme ich zum Schluss: die schmalen Mow Joe reichen vollkommen. Oder als preisliche Alternative die Black Jack.


----------



## superseven77 (5. November 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> schau mal:
> 
> http://www.alienationbmx.com/parts/rims/ankle-biter
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen

Hmmm, ein Laufradsatz.
Rechnen wir mal zusammen.
Felge 2x650=1300g
Naben 140+240g=380g (mein Satz hatte gewogen 426g)
Speichen und Nippel ca. 200g
Macht zusammen min. 1880g.
Ohne Felgenband und Schnellspanner.
Was ist daran sub 1300g?

Ich habe einen Satz mit Novatech Naben, Sapim Race und Alex Youth 20 24" aufgebaut.
Wiegt ca. 1600g.
Bilder im Album.
Auch zur Kurbel habe ich im Album ein sehr interessantes Röntgenbild.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## trifi70 (5. November 2013)

2 Felgen wiegen 650, unglücklich formuliert, auf der Seite wird das aber klar.


----------



## superseven77 (5. November 2013)

Hallo

Jo, dann haut s ja hin.

Hat die Felgen schon jemand in der Hand gehabt?


Gruß Bernd


----------



## Floh (5. November 2013)

@superseven77:
Cooles Bike. Die Mosso-Gabel wirkt so lang, ist das eine 26er?
Trotzdem ist das Tretlager gefühlt noch unterhalb der Hinterachse.

Kannste mal ein bisschen was verraten zum Rahmen (Gewicht, Größe?)


----------



## superseven77 (5. November 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> @superseven77:
> Cooles Bike. Die Mosso-Gabel wirkt so lang, ist das eine 26er?
> Trotzdem ist das Tretlager gefühlt noch unterhalb der Hinterachse.
> 
> Kannste mal ein bisschen was verraten zum Rahmen (Gewicht, Größe?)




Hallo

Hier steht alles drin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=553689

Die Gabel ist für 26".


Gruß Bernd


----------



## trolliver (5. November 2013)

Für Kinder reichen schmalere Reifen sicher aus. Ich finde allerdings die breiten "cooler", wie Philipp sagen würde. Das verleiht den Rädern so eine Art Kindchenschema, aber nicht niedlich, sondern brachial. Philipp hätte am liebsten so einen fetten Reifen wie ich hinten (2,2 oder 2,4, müßt' ich nachsehen), kriegt er aber nicht. Paßt erstens nicht und wäre auch zu schwer. Ich knapse doch nicht mit Leichtbauteilen rum und montiere dann einen 1kg Reifensatz... 

Bernd, die Felgen haben auch Übermaß, hast du das gesehen? 520mm statt 507. Keinen Schimmer, was es da für Reifen gibt. V-Brake dürfte auch schwieriger werden, ist den meisten jedoch ohnehin egal, da wohl ab 24" überwiegend Disk verbaut wird.

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (5. November 2013)

man kann nie früh genug mit discs anfangen... aber die 520mm hab ich echt beinhart überlesen...


----------



## superseven77 (5. November 2013)

Hallo

Ja das mit dem Felgenmaß habe ich gesehen.
Darum habe ich ja gefragt ob die schon mal jemand in den Händen hatte.
Die Felgen zu bekommen war damals die größte Aktion.
Keiner hatte leichte in 24" auf Lager.
Ich habe die dann nach großen Hin und Her direkt bei Alexrims bestellt.
Alternativ hätte es noch bei Gunsha leichte gegeben.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Nimron (6. November 2013)

Hallo Bernd

Die Felgen wären auch meine erste Wahl gewesen und müssten bei rund 400gr. Pro Stück liegen. Leider scheint es sie nicht mehr zu geben...

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (6. November 2013)

Hi,
wie wäre es den mit dieser Gabel?
V-Brakeaufnahmen sind verschiebbar.
Gewicht sehr leichte 1146 gr.
Ist bei mir in den Bikemarktanzeigen. 
Steuerrohr passt, da ja vollintegrierter Steuersatz.
Preis VB
Gruss M


----------



## superseven77 (6. November 2013)

Hallo

http://www.cyclocross-store.de/index.php?page=product&info=400


Gruß Bernd


----------



## Floh (6. November 2013)

Also bei um die 400 Gramm wÃ¼rde ich die Alienation Deviant mal anschauen:





Use: Front Only
Material: 6061 T6
Walls: Double
Joint: Sleeved
Weight: 305g, 415g
Diameter: 406 (20â), 507 (24â)
Drilling: 28, 32, 36
Valve: AV
Sidewall: N/A
ERD: 388, 489
Colors: Black, Blue, Chrome, Polished, Red, Select Powdercoat

Zur Breite hab ich nichts gefunden aber ich schÃ¤tze mal um die 25 mm.


----------



## PDa (6. November 2013)

Rigida Ryde 19 24" hat bei mir 480g 

http://www.lxs-bike.de/(23,0,14249).aspx

Super verarbeitet, hat genug Fleisch für 24 Speichen.


----------



## Nimron (7. November 2013)

Hallo und vielen herzlichen Dank für den regen Input zum Thema Laufräder. Ich werde mir in den nächsten Wochen mal Gedanken dazu machen und dann sehen wir weiter.

Zunächst möchte ich aber das nächste Bauteil vorstellen, die Sattelstütze:






Race Face Next Carbon, welche inzwischen von den ursprünglichen 400mm auf eine praxisgerechte länge mit dennoch reichlich Reserven gekürzt wurde. Es gibt sicher noch leichtere, aber man erkennt schon ein bisschen, welche Designlinie durchgezogen werden soll, hoffe ich.

Macht dann *1667 + 223 = 1890 Gramm*


----------



## trolliver (7. November 2013)

Ist Race Face eine Designlinie?  Ansonsten tippe ich auf schwarz / silbern.

Dient der "Viergelenker" da oben nur der Neigungsverstellung?

Oliver


----------



## Nimron (7. November 2013)

Naja eine persönliche Note oder Vorliebe...

Ja, damit wird die Neigung eingestellt. Ich habe einige Teile von Race Face im Einsatz und bisher war alles sehr gut


----------



## lekanteto (11. November 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> bringt es den Kindern was, statt 1,75 einen 2,1 oder noch fetteren Reifen zu montieren?


Ich war mit meinem Sohn u.a. auf dem Stromberg Flowtrail.
Beim 1.75er Mow Joe hatte er entweder Snake Bites oder der Lenker "rüttelte zu doll" -> schlechtere Kontrolle und Handgelenkschmerzen.
Den Wechsel auf den 2.1er RoRo hat er gespürt (keine Snake Bites, trotzdem genug Komfort)
Beides auf einer knapp 21mm breiten Felge an einem 24er Starrbike.


----------



## Nimron (15. November 2013)

Danke für den Input Lekanteto!

Das nächste Bauteil ist angekommen und gewogen:






Damit stehen wir bei *1890 + 1351 = 3241 Gramm*

Die 10 Kg Marke wird damit auf jeden Fall fallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (15. November 2013)

Ist das die SID der Schwester? Hat wohl während des Gebrauchs knapp 20g eingebüßt...  Umso besser! Ich wußte gar nicht, daß die PM ist.

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (15. November 2013)

ich tippe eher auf Manitou. 
r7 mrd absolute?


----------



## Nimron (15. November 2013)

Genau Roelof 

Wie ich bereits zuvor angekündigt hatte, behält die Schwester ihre SID und für den Sohnemann habe ich hier im Forum eine R7 mit 80mm aufgetrieben. Das sollte gut zum Rahmen passen.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## trolliver (15. November 2013)

Ich und Federgabeln... ich kenne halt nur Headshok.  Aber die SID war zumindest auch schwarz...


----------



## Nimron (24. November 2013)

Ein paar weitere Bilder von gewogenen Teilen:

Steuersatz, Token semiintegriert (mit Kralle und Stahschraube Alu liegt bereit)






Vorbau - Race Face Ride 60mm (ebenfalls noch mit Stahschrauben)






Lenker - Race Face Next Carbon - 54cm lang






Ergibt momentan: *3241 + 112 + 129 + 139 = 3621 Gramm*

Und dann noch der Zwischenstand auf der Hängewaage:











Zieht man von den 3621gr. mal die Sattelstütze ab, ergeben sich rechnerisch 3398gr. womit ich sogar trotz der Spacer einbisschen im Plus bin.

To be continued...


----------



## trolliver (24. November 2013)

Nimmst du für den Vorbau auch Aluschrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nimron (24. November 2013)

Nein Titan, aber nur, wenn ich meinen Verstand verliere und am Ende des
Aufbaus die letzten paar Gramm suche.


----------



## Roelof (24. November 2013)

Was kommt denn für eine Kurbel rein?


----------



## Nimron (25. November 2013)

Die SLX von Seite 1 möchte ich über Weihnachten kürzen und dann kommen zwei Race Face Kettenblätter mit 22-32 Übersetzung dran.


----------



## Roelof (25. November 2013)

Wenn du bunte Kettenblattschrauben bestellst, nimm eine mehr. gekürzt passt ins Schaltauge rein, als dezenter, kleiner Farbtupf...


----------



## trifi70 (25. November 2013)

Mich würde ja interessieren, wo und wie die SLX gekürzt wird. Da CC das nicht macht, muss ja aus irgendeinem Grund schwieriger sein (Aufspannen und so)...


----------



## Nimron (25. November 2013)

Ich möchte das selber machen und werde Euch zunächst mal ein paar genauere Bilder der Ausgangssituationm machen. 

Da die Kurbelarme ziemlich gleichmäßig dick und gerade sind, wollte es eigentlich nicht allzu schwer sein.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## superseven77 (25. November 2013)

Hallo

Guck Dir in meinem Album mal die Röntgenaufnahme von der SLX Kurbel an.
Bei meiner hätte das mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht funktioniert.
Der Aufwand wäre schon immens.
Ich habe mich jetzt für eine SRAM S600 für `s nächste Projekt entschieden.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Toni172 (25. November 2013)

Hi, welches Gewicht hat die SRAM S600 in etwa ?


----------



## superseven77 (25. November 2013)

Hallo

Die Kurbel hat ca. 590g ohne die Kettenblätter.
Die haben ca. 300g.
Die Kurbel wird noch gekürzt und kann evtl. noch durch Fräsen erleichtert werden.
Ist für mich die beste Lösung.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## Roelof (25. November 2013)

müsste 800g inkl. Blättern haben, wenn ich's richtig im Kopf hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superseven77 (29. November 2013)

Hallo

http://www.alexrims.com/product.asp?sc=0&cat=23

Wäre die R390 etwas für Dich? 


Gruß Bernd


----------



## Nimron (30. November 2013)

Nein, die sind leider viel zu dünn


----------



## AlexMC (30. November 2013)

Eine von denen ?:

http://www.gingko-spezialradteile.d.../Felgen-559mm/Kinlin-XR-19-559-mm-374-gr.html

http://www.gingko-spezialradteile.d...elgen-559mm/Gingko-559-mm-25-6-mm-425-gr.html

http://www.federleicht-bike.at/inde...ht-hohlkammerfelge-24-fuer-disc-bremse-detail


----------



## trolliver (30. November 2013)

Die ersten beiden sind 26er (gibt's auch nicht in 24"), die letzte ist schon im Rennen.


----------



## AlexMC (1. Dezember 2013)

Ach Mist, ich komme mit dem ERTRO-Zeug einfach nicht klar


----------



## superseven77 (1. Dezember 2013)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Ach Mist, ich komme mit dem ERTRO-Zeug einfach nicht klar




Ich auch nicht


----------



## michfisch (3. Dezember 2013)

So ihr lieben,
Projekt 20" Ethanol ja dieses Jahr abgeschlossen worden.
Jetzt habe ich schon einen 24" Ethanol gekauft (brauch ich wohl erst in 2 Jahren), fang aber schon mal an Teile zu sammeln.
Gabel ist auch schon gekauft: ne Manitou Mars Diva, weil Bike wird komplett weiß/schwarz. oder alternativ auch schon zugeflogen:
Sasco Carbon Starr in 24" seltene Anfertigung. 
Gruss M


----------



## BOOZE (4. Dezember 2013)

Falls einer noch eine Gabel für das 24" sucht.
Carbongabel 24"
Ich habe mir auch schon eine gesichert, Preis ist mehr als fair.


----------



## trolliver (4. Dezember 2013)

Der Preis ist gut, weil die gleichen Dinger in 20" 169 Euro kosten sollten. Gewicht geht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (4. Dezember 2013)

Wie, Gewicht geht so?? Preis/Leistung bestens!!Bist auch mitz nix zufrieden. Und das beste, man muss noch nicht mal was ändern.
Außerdem 260mm langes Steuerrohr, fällt eh noch was weg.
Gruss M


----------



## trifi70 (4. Dezember 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> man muss noch nicht mal was ändern.


Für den einen oder anderen durchaus ein Ausschlusskriterium.


----------



## johnip (4. Dezember 2013)

Hi bin gerade auch am Aufbau und weiß nicht welchen Steuersatz ich am besten nehmen soll. Was hast du genau für eins?
Gruß
Johnip


----------



## Nimron (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe diesen hier verwendet:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Steuersatz-1..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item3a76c25621

Dieser ist für eine normale 1,1/8 Zoll Gabeln gedacht.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## trolliver (4. Dezember 2013)

Und ich den hier. Bin auch zufrieden.


----------



## BOOZE (4. Dezember 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Und ich den hier. Bin auch zufrieden.



Das ist aber ein normaler, für die Poison braucht man aber Semi integriert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (4. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt, hab' mich vergriffen, es war der hier.

Gut aufgepaßt, BOOZE!


----------



## Roelof (5. Dezember 2013)

Am handy hab ich keine Links gespeichert aber ich schmeiß mal den morthop ins rennen. Ungelabelt hab ich den recht günstig bei f26 gefunden.


----------



## 68-er (5. Dezember 2013)

ich hatte mir zwei von denen besorgt
mal schauen ob die was taugen ...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/141060447247...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## michfisch (8. Dezember 2013)

So, beide Gabeln sind da. Kann mich aber nicht richtig entscheiden!
Welche kommt den besser? Mit der Manitou Mars 26" oder die Carbon Starr Gabel 24" bei der Carbon kommt das Tretlager ca. 7cm tiefer. Aber schönes Teil nachgewogen 880gr.
Ach ja, Rahmen habe ich auch noch mal bei Poison nachgeordert, war noch einer in weiß gepulvert auf Lager. Der andere ist im Bikemarkt.
Gruss M


----------



## BOOZE (8. Dezember 2013)

Ach du hast deine Gabel schon, fein ich muss wohl noch warten meno


----------



## michfisch (8. Dezember 2013)

Schau sie dir einfach an, sieht super aus.
Verkäufer hat schlechte Bilder eingestellt. 
In natura bildhübsch. 
Gruß M


----------



## Roelof (9. Dezember 2013)

Definitiv die Mars...


----------



## BOOZE (9. Dezember 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Schau sie dir einfach an, sieht super aus.
> Verkäufer hat schlechte Bilder eingestellt.
> In natura bildhübsch.
> Gruß M



Ja jetzt halte ich die auch in der Hand, die Verarbeitung ist echt top, für das Geld Weltklasse.


----------



## michfisch (9. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich die Mars nehmen sollte wird meine frei. 
BOOZE: welche hast du denn bestellt, die lange oder kurze Bauhöhe? Ich habe die kurze? müsste doch auch bei 20" passen.
Gruß M


----------



## BOOZE (9. Dezember 2013)

Als ich die gekauft hatte, gab es keine Auswahl, stand nur 24". Die baut mit 365mm relativ kurz, könnte man theoretisch auch ans 20" bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nimron (9. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen 

Ich habe nun als Nächstes ein paar Teile vom Antrieb auf die Waage gelegt:

SRAM Attack 9-Fach/3-Fach Drehgriffe:







Griffgummis oder besser Schaumstoff von Bontrager:






Schimano XT 9-Fach Schaltwerk:






Dazu passender XT 9-Fach Zahnkranz 11-32:






Damit haben wir ein neues Zwischenergebnis: *3621 + 194 + 11+ 227 + 264 = 4317 Gr. *

Die *Felgen* sind inzwischen auch bei *Federleicht* bestellt. Ich habe zwar die eine oder andere günstigere gefunden, finde aber hier das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis am besten. Danke nochmal für den Tip


----------



## trolliver (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Manuel,

nur die Felgen? Also selbst speichen. Was nimmst du denn für Naben? Die Felgen haben 24L. Oder bleibt es bei V-Brakes, dann kann man Novatec Road mit 24L nehmen. Mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme ist der Markt dünn... Daher liebäugele ich mit dem ganzen LRS.

Oliver


----------



## Floh (9. Dezember 2013)

Exotische Speichung? 2x12 Speichen auf 36 Loch Nabe geht ja irgendwie...


----------



## BOOZE (9. Dezember 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme ist der Markt dünn... Daher liebäugele ich mit dem ganzen LRS.
> 
> Oliver



Bei Interesse könnte ich ein Nagelneue 24L Disc Nabe abgeben.


----------



## Nimron (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute

Ja, ich werde die Laufräder selbst einspeichen und Booze, biete mir Deine Nabe gerne mal an 

Für das Vorderrad habe ich bereits eine Nabe gefunden, hinten bin ich noch auf der Suche. Gekauft ist außer den Felgen noch nichts, daher bin ich noch flexibel, falls einer was im Keller hat bzw. interessante Vorschläge machen möchte.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## BOOZE (9. Dezember 2013)

Habe ich vergessen zu schreiben, ist für das Vorderrad.


----------



## Nimron (9. Dezember 2013)

Schick mir trotzdem mal eine PM mit den Daten und Deiner Preisvostellung, danke!

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## BOOZE (9. Dezember 2013)

Habe ich gemacht.


Hier mal mein 24" Ethanol, mal grob zusammengesteckt.


----------



## gtbiker (10. Dezember 2013)

>800g für eine 24" Starragabel, Gottgütiger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (10. Dezember 2013)

Da geht sich doch eine Trigon/WCS in 26Zoll dafür mit Disc aus ohne dass das Bike schwerer wird, oder?


----------



## michfisch (10. Dezember 2013)

Nicht quatschen gtbiker, sondern Alternativen vorstellen.  Dabei natürlich das verhältnis Preis/Leistung nicht vergessen. 
Wenn du andere Gabeln findest, nur her damit. 
Manchmal geht es auch um das aussehen nicht immer ums Gewicht! 
Sorry M


----------



## Nimron (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe mir jetzt mal Gedanken zu einem alternativen Laufradaufbau mit 32-Loch Naben statt der sündhaftteuren 24-Loch Disknaben auf dem Markt gemacht.

Da die Felgen von Federleicht nicht geöst sind und es auch nicht so aussieht als ob sie jeweils auf eine Seite ausgerichtet wären, möchte ich sie hinten links 8 St. / radial und rechts 16St. / zweifach gekreuzt einspeichen.

Vorne würde ich wohl auch radial einspeichen, oder eine 24 Loch Nabe kaufen und zweifach kreuzen.






Was mein Ihr dazu?

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Roelof (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich wurde an deiner Stelle auf dir Felgen warten. Auch wenn kein Öffnet erkennbar ist können die Löcher schräg gebohrt sein. 24" und Disk solltest du gerade bei wenig Speichen nicht radial einspeichen.... lieber 2 fach kreuzen. Oder mindestens Crowfoot  wenn es sich ausgeht


----------



## trolliver (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich nehme an, das Foto ist von einer angekommenen Felge. Ungeöste Felgen speiche ich überhaupt nicht gern. Das eine Loch sieht zudem nicht besondern sauber ausgebohrt bzw. entgratbedürftig aus.

Manuel, vielleicht bekommst du 36L Naben günstiger. Das ist mit 24L symmetrisch zu speichen.

Ansonsten bin ich ja kein Freund exotischer Experimente beim Laufrad, schon gar nicht bei Disklaufrädern, wie Roelof schon anmerkte. Krähenfußspeichung wäre natürlich spannend.

Ich werde wahrscheinlich, wenn es in drei Jahren soweit ist, gleich die kompletten Laufräder von Federleicht in 24" ordern. Ich sehe nicht, wo ich beim selbst Speichen großartig sparen kann, weil 24L-Disknaben so rar und entsprechend teuer sind. Aktuell ist mir nur tune bekannt.

Oliver


----------



## BOOZE (10. Dezember 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> weil 24L-Disknaben so rar und entsprechend teuer sind. Aktuell ist mir nur tune bekannt.
> 
> Oliver



Ich kann euch mal die hier anbieten mit 24L
Industriegelagert, neu und ganze 180gr. schwer 
mit Versand 45 or best offer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (10. Dezember 2013)

Such nach 611sb novatec das ist die strassen disc nabe mit angebl. 130g. Wo ordern kann ich dir  aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Nimron (10. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt auch noch leichte Hong Kong Alternativen auf eBay:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/220853961084?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/220853961543?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## trolliver (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde, wenn, eine HR-Nabe benötigen. Vorn wird's wieder ein Nabendynamo.


----------



## Roelof (10. Dezember 2013)

Frag bei den Händlern an Oliver.  D712sb soll es auch in 24 Zoll geben zumindest lt. Homepage...


----------



## trolliver (10. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt, hab's gesehen. Danke für den Tip! Du meinst Loch, schon klar...


----------



## Roelof (10. Dezember 2013)

Jajaja... Du verstehst mich auch wenn ich Blödsinn schreibe.


----------



## gtbiker (10. Dezember 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Nicht quatschen gtbiker, sondern Alternativen vorstellen.  Dabei natürlich das verhältnis Preis/Leistung nicht vergessen.
> Wenn du andere Gabeln findest, nur her damit.
> Manchmal geht es auch um das aussehen nicht immer ums Gewicht!
> Sorry M


Na wer überlegt eine Diva ins Kinderrad zu stopfen, der kann auch gleich eine 26" Starrgabel mit 415er EBH nehmen, die 40 Dollar kostet und mit der (kurzen) Schaftlänge <500g wiegt, oder nicht? 
880g würde ich nichtmal als 29er Version mit 90kg auf den Rippen fahren wollen....dass es Dinge nicht sofort kommerziell und leicht erhältlich gibt, heißt doch nicht dass man sich damit abfinden muss. Darum gehts doch hier im Kinderforum; Lösungen finden.


----------



## Roelof (11. Dezember 2013)

Meine Rede - geht nicht hab ich schon vor 10 Jahren gehört und deswegen selber angefangen aufzubauen. 

Andere Frage: 40 Dollar und um 500g? Trigion aus Asien? Hast du einen Link zur Hand?


----------



## michfisch (11. Dezember 2013)

Was hast du gegen die Diva? Die passt, ist leicht und federt. Ist zwar ein kinderrad, aber doch kein 18 oder 20" sondern 24"!
 Den Link der Gabel hätte ich auch gern. 
Ich habe nebenbei noch für mich ein Singlespeed zum aufbau, was mir auch ab und zu die Haare zu Berge stehen lässt. 
Ers gibt viel zu tun,  packen wir es an!
Gruß M


----------



## gtbiker (11. Dezember 2013)

Niemand hat behauptet dass ich was gegen die Diva habe!
Mosso Straight Fork, die ältere Version. Bitte, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (11. Dezember 2013)

Erstens gibt es die Gabel nicht mehr! Zweitens wiegt die aber auch 700gr.
und 3. muss ich die im Fernost bestellen, fraglich ob sie dann nach 1. Monat über den Zoll kommt oder wenn ich Pech habe noch Zoll nachzahlen muss. Keine Alternative!!!
Außerdem gibt es die Starrgabel, die ich gekauft habe, weil sie einfach geil aussieht oder die Diva als Federgabel.aus


gtbiker schrieb:


> Niemand hat behauptet dass ich was gegen die Diva habe!
> Mosso Straight Fork, die ältere Version. Bitte, danke.


----------



## gtbiker (11. Dezember 2013)

Na anscheinend weißt du ja alles besser, dann wünsche ich dir noch viel Erfolg und richte deinem Sohn/deiner Tochter mein herzliches Beileid aus


----------



## michfisch (11. Dezember 2013)

Was bist du den für ein Vogel?
Stellst alles in Frage und wirst auch noch beleidigend, geht gar nicht!
Biste nen Kumpel von zippo? der hat jetzt nen eigenen Fred wo er sich selbst beweihräuchert, schau mal da, vielleicht stänkerst du da. 
Grüßle M


----------



## gtbiker (11. Dezember 2013)

Sprach einer der durch aggressive Art auffällt, weder ein Bitte noch ein Danke kennt und als erstes beleidigend wird. Die Gabe der Selbstreflektion scheint nicht Jedermann zu besitzen.

Mit zippo will ich nix zu tun haben.


----------



## michfisch (11. Dezember 2013)

Hier ist Poison angesagt. Nix GT
Was willst du eigentlich?  Hast du für diesen Bereich was vorzuweisen oder willst du stänkern. 
Noch einer der auf die Igno Liste kommt.
Was für Spinner hier unterwegs sind.
Unglaublich


----------



## gtbiker (12. Dezember 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Was für Spinner hier unterwegs sind.
> Unglaublich


Da geb ich dir zu 100% Recht!


----------



## michfisch (12. Dezember 2013)

Sorry Nimron, das ist dein fred.
Es gibt leider immer wieder Irgendwelche Pappnasen die mit dem Thema nix zu tun haben, aber mitquatschen wollen.
Schade eigentlich.
Weiter machen mit Ethanol
Gruß M


----------



## johnip (16. Dezember 2013)

Was sagt ihr?
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1532882?in=set


----------



## michfisch (17. Dezember 2013)

Was sollen wir sagen?
Zeig den Hobel mal von re. ich glaube, ist das ein Ehtanol?
Ein wenig mehr Infos wären natürlich nicht schlecht.
Gruss M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (17. Dezember 2013)

Und da sieht man dass das Ethanol eig. ein Dirtjump-Rahmen ist


----------



## johnip (17. Dezember 2013)

Ja ist ein Ethanol!
Bremsen: Formular Mega (noch zu große 203mm Scheiben kommen aber 160 drauf)
Sram X.0 Micro GripShift 
Sram X.9 ESP Käfig mittellang 8-/9-fach Schaltwerk
Point Steuersatz A-head Semi-Integ
Shimano Innenlager BSA, 68-113mm
SRAM Kassette ESP PG-980  9-fach, 11-32 Zähne
Sram Kette Power Chain II PC 971  9-fach 114 Glieder PowerLink
Kurbel SR-Suntour XCT JR T-202
Gewicht habe ich noch nicht aber jetzt bei ca 11kg


----------



## Floh (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin mit 500 Gramm Gabel und V-Brakes bei 7,2 kg bei 20 Zoll.
Da finde ich 11 kg mit dicken Bremsen und Federgabel für 24 zoll schon ganz respektabel!


----------



## Taurus1 (17. Dezember 2013)

Schickes rot! passt gut mit weissen Anbauteilen und schwarzer Gabel.


----------



## 68-er (17. Dezember 2013)

ich hätte ja fast gesagt das wäre ein dunkles pink - sieht aber schon sehr chic aus ...


----------



## trolliver (17. Dezember 2013)

Mir gefällt die Farbe auch. Sehr ähnlich einer, die ich für ein altes Reiserad gewählt hatte, das gibt es noch. Irgendwo zwischen weinrot und magenta.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde es schwer aber wenn es nach trolliver geht zählt meine bescheidene Meinung beim Thems Gewicht nicht...


----------



## trolliver (18. Dezember 2013)

Du sollst wandern, nicht rumstänkern! 

Außerdem verstehst Du die Dinge noch falsch: klar zählt deine Meinung, aber bescheiden ist sie nicht.  Sie repräsentiert eher das Extrem, das man gern im Hinterkopf hat, für sich selbst jedoch normalerweise nicht anstrebt.

Das Rad finde ich auch eher schwer. Doch will ich keinen Hype um ein paar 100g lostreten. Das 26er, das Philipp mal bekommt, wiegt out of the box 10,x kg mit Federgabel und Scheibenbremsen.

Oliver


----------



## johnip (18. Dezember 2013)

Je schwerer das bike um so mehr muss mein sohneman sich anstrengen, da er eigentlich im Race BMX Sport aktiv ist, ist das ganz gut sich mit was schwererem als 6 kg abzuquälen!


----------



## trolliver (18. Dezember 2013)

So kann man es sehen. Ist wie bei Fußballern, die mit Medizinbällen Hochball spielen...


----------



## Roelof (23. Dezember 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Du sollst wandern, nicht rumstänkern!


Hab ich erledigt - bin wieder da.  btw: Masca-Schlucht runter und wieder rauf in 4:30 inkl. Pause am Meer. 
Die Touristen, die runter geschleppt wurden, haben blöd geschaut als ich im Bergauf wieder vorbei gekommen bin. 


> Außerdem verstehst Du die Dinge noch falsch: klar zählt deine Meinung, aber bescheiden ist sie nicht.  Sie repräsentiert eher das Extrem, das man gern im Hinterkopf hat, für sich selbst jedoch normalerweise nicht anstrebt.


... sagt der, mit der linken Carbon-Gabel im Keller. Ich find dich genauso bekloppt!  


> Das Rad finde ich auch eher schwer. Doch will ich keinen Hype um ein paar 100g lostreten. Das 26er, das Philipp mal bekommt, wiegt out of the box 10,x kg mit Federgabel und Scheibenbremsen.
> Oliver


Wie war das mit out of box-Kinderrädern?? zuerst den LRS dann Kurbel, Sattelstütze, Lenker und Vorbau tauschen, dann schauen wir mal weiter, wo es leichter geht...  und schwupps bist du runter auf +/- 8,5kg...


----------



## trifi70 (23. Dezember 2013)

... und bei +/- 1000 Eur   Jeder setzt seine Prioritäten (anders). Ob man letztlich zufrieden ist, liegt ganz offensichtlich auch an der Perspektive bzw. Argumentationskette.  Masca is toll, war der 2.beste Wandertag (Teide 1.), wir sind da mit Boot angelandet, erstma Katzen gefüttert und denn hochmarschiert. Nette Landschaft.


----------



## Roelof (23. Dezember 2013)

Die Viecher gibt es immer noch. Teide haben wir ausgelassen. Ich wollte auf den Gipfel - ohne Gipfelsturm, kein Berg. Aber die Spanier haben gemeint bei Schnee und Eis ist der Gipfel gesperrt. Aber die nannten 3 Wolken am Himmel auch schlechtes Wetter.  vl. nächstes Mal.


----------



## trolliver (23. Dezember 2013)

Die Schlucht muß ich auch erstmal googlen.

Wenn ich beim F900 Gewicht tunen werde, dann mit vieeeel Vorlaufzeit. Das wird dann hoffentlich nicht so teuer.
Klar bin ich meschugge. Nie was anderes behauptet.


----------



## Nimron (30. Dezember 2013)

Guten Tag Mamis und Papis

Nach der besinnlichen Weihnachtszeit und Euren interessanten Diskussionen hier, möchte ich mal wieder etwas von meinem Aufbau berichten.

Zunächst habe ich dank MMM-Bikes einen hübschen Sattel gefunden:







Dann noch das Race Face XC Innenlager mit Spacern:






Die Shimano SLX Kurbeln wurden von 175mm auf 155 gekürzt. auf den Bildern sind sie noch roh und ohne "Finish". Zwei Race Face Kettenblätter mit 22 / 32 Übersetzung sollten für unseren Zweck optimal passen:











Man sieht auf der Detailaufnahme, dass zum Kurbelinneren hin ein kleiner Schliz verrät, dass sie dort hohl wird, aber ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass es halten wird.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Nimron (30. Dezember 2013)

Als nächstes kommen wir zu den Laufrädern:

Da werden nun einige Leichtbaufanatiker gequält aufstönen...

Wie ich schon berichtet habe, viel bei den Felgen die Entscheidung auf die von Federleicht mit 24 Loch. Damit musste ich mir was bei den Naben einfallen lassen und wurde bei CNC-Bike.de fündig. Dort gab es eine XT-Hinterradnabe mit 24 Loch und Disc-Aufnahme. Dazu packte ich eine Shimano Hone Centerlock Vorderradnabe für 10 Euro mit 36 Loch. Leider konnte ich nirgends vor den Feiertagen leichte Sapim oder DT Revolution Speichen in meiner Wunschlänge finden, so dass ich letztlich mit DT Cometition 2.0-1.8-2.0 und Alu Nippeln eingespeicht habe. Somit sind die Laufräder mit gewogenen 1674gr. zwar deutlich schwerer als so manche hier, aber auch 100 Euro günstiger als beispeilsweise der Laufradsatz von Federleicht. Inklusive Versand hat er mit lauter Neuteilen 160 Euro gekostet.

Hinterrad Schimano XT:





Vorderrad Shimano Hone:





Eingespeicht habe ich jeweils mit zweifach Überkreuzung und dabei hinten immer bei der Kreuzung am Nabenflansch ein Loch freigelassen:






Ich glaube, damit habe ich zwar nicht den leichtesten, aber dafür einen sehr robusten Laufradsatz für alle Verrücktheiten, die Junior auf dem Trail anstellen möchte.

Vorne ist bereits eine 160mm XTR-Centerlock Bremsscheibe bestellt und hinten kommt eine 140mm drauf.

Und jetzt steinigt mich für diesen Frevel!

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (30. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
wiso steinigen, sieht doch gut aus! Preiswert und bestimmt haltbarer als das Federleicht Gedöns.
Ich wäre schon froh, wenn ich das selbst so hinbekommen würde. LRS brauche ich auch noch, hatte einen fast neuen für 35€ ersteigert, der Verkäufer hat ihn mir bis heute nicht geschickt- mein Geld bekomme ich aber wieder.
Gruss M


----------



## trolliver (30. Dezember 2013)

Haben die Felgen nicht 24L? Sonst würde es auch schwieriger mit der Speichung....

Ansonsten: Hauptsache, es gefällt.

Ich werde bei Federleicht zu gegebener Zeit mal nach nur dem Hinterrad anfragen, da ich vorn nicht brauche - wegen Nabendynamo. ;-)

Oliver


----------



## Nimron (30. Dezember 2013)

Ja klar, 24 Loch...ich habe es geändert.

Neben dem gefallen ist mir vor allem die Funktion wichtig und die dürfte mit den Teilen bei halbwegs überschaubarem Budget gegeben sein.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## LockeTirol (30. Dezember 2013)

Schöner Thread und das Bike gefällt mir auch sehr gut!

Ich bin ja auch schon wieder am planen. Aktuell fährt mein Sohn ja die erste Saison sein 20", wenn er 7 oder spätestens 8 wird, wird wohl aber wieder etwas größeres benötigt.

Da ich selber ja eingefleischter 29er Fan bin, kam mir die Idee ein XXS 26" aufzubauen und 24" einfach wegzulassen. Denkt Ihr das ist realistisch? Hatte sogar überlegt einen leichten Standardrahmen zu kaufen und den umbauen zu lassen...


----------



## trolliver (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube, das ist realistisch und habe das sowohl vor als auch schon das Rad dazu, ein Cannondale F in XS. Gibt es vielleicht auch noch kleiner.


----------



## LockeTirol (30. Dezember 2013)

wie groß ist denn das XS? Sollte ja nicht höher als 30cm sein. Hast Du einen Link zu dem exakten Modell? Was mir noch Zweifel lässt, ist die Tretlagerhöhe. Die muss ja bei kurzen Kurbeln auch eher niedrig sein...


----------



## trolliver (30. Dezember 2013)

Also gemessen habe ich gerade 34,5cm von der Tretlagermitte bis Oberkante Sattelrohr. Wobei das Oberrohr noch einmal drei cm tiefer ansetzt. Link habe ich nicht, das Modell ist um die 10 Jahre alt, ich hab's als neuwertig (das ist es wirklich) aus den Ebay Kleinanzeigen.

Mein Plan ist, natürlich die Kurbel zu tauschen und für das erste Jahr (oder wie lange benötigt halt) 24"-Laufräder rein. Und bei denen werde ich wahrscheinlich zu Federleicht kommen.


----------



## svenundjenny (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich wollte das 24er auch umgehen, aber selbst ein xxs-26er spart kein Bike und keinen Umbau ein - darauf fährt er am Ende auch nur relativ kurz. Der Weihnachtsmann brachte bei uns nun ein 24er, was im Anschluss durch ein "normales" 26er-GT (!!) ersetzt werden wird.

Meine Frau wird noch wahnsinnig - auch weil die bisherigen Bikes alle auf den Dachboden wandern


----------



## trolliver (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich werde es halt so versuchen. Meine Vorstellung ist, das 20er drei Jahre und das 24er / 26er ebenfalls. Einen Rahmen in M habe ich auch noch, der käme dann eventuell dran. Die Cannondales bauen ja sehr sportlich, also lange Rahmen, daher kann man mit langen Sattelstützen noch einige Zeit anpassen.

Derzeit ist in Ebay mein ursprünglicher Favorit, ein Killer V in gutem Zustand, unter dem Hammer. Allerdings in S. Würde ich wohl mitbieten. Wie hoch der Rahmen genau baut bzw. wo das Oberrohr ansetzt, müßte man halt erfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nimron (1. Januar 2014)

Ich wünsche allen erst ein mal ein frohes neues Jahr 2014!

Ich habe mich für den 24" Aufbau entschieden, weil mein Sohn derzeit mit dem Cube Team 200 ein recht kompaktes 20" Rad fährt. Das passt momentan zwar noch recht gut, aber ist schon an der Grenze.

Die meisten Teile des 24" Aufbaus kann ich, wie bei meiner Tochter auch, später einfach in einen 26" Zoll Rahmen stecken und dafür wieder Laufräder besorgen.

Ich habe noch ein paar Teile auf der Waage gehabt:

Schläuche:






Schwalbe Mow Joe:






Der Mow Joe war als Hinterrad gedacht, aber mein Kleiner hat nur die Nase gerümpft und möchte vorne und hinten den Rocket Ron haben... Hat Jemand zufällig eine Bezugsquelle, wo der günstig auf Lager ist?

Dann noch das erste Zusammenstecken der Teile mit den provisorischen Reifen:
















Die Sattelstütze ist auf seine momentane Körpergröße eingestellt und er ist mal ein bisschen damit gerollt. Ich werde wohl zu Beginn den Vorbau noch drehen und den unteren Spacer noch hochsetzen und bin gespannt, ob der Bengel in den nächsten 2,5 Monaten noch einen Wachstumsschub hat.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## AlexMC (1. Januar 2014)

Das sieht doch schon vielversprechend aus. 

Die Sattelstellung ist ähnlich wie bei dem 24er, was meiner kürzlich zum Geburtstag gekriegt hat:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hotrock-24-besser-wird-das.661075/page-3
Er hat es zwar freudestrahlend entgegengenommen, aber nach kurzem Rolllout habe wir uns darauf geeinigt, es dann irgendwann im späten Frühjahr nochmal zu versuchen. Er steht halt genausowenig wie ich auf die 29er-Optik  

Rons zB hier: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32995_Rocket-Ron-Performance-Faltreifen.html


----------



## trifi70 (1. Januar 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Er steht halt genausowenig wie ich auf die 29er-Optik


Genau das dacht ich auch. Sieht ok aus, zumindest nicht schlimmer als viele 29er... Optisch erkennbarer Federweg passt und das kleine große (  ) Kettenblatt verstärkt die Illusion eines 29ers noch.  Gabeleinbauhöhe, Tretlagerhöhe und Kurbellänge wirken recht hamonisch.


----------



## Nimron (1. Januar 2014)

Danke AlexMC, die Rocket Rons sind bestellt. Damit fehlt mir nur noch eine 140´er Bremsscheibe für hinten und ein bisschen Kleinkram.

Gerade waren wir aber erst mal auf einer kleinen Neujahrstour mit dem 20´er Cube und das geht momentan wirklich prima!

Manuel


----------



## trolliver (1. Januar 2014)

Ich denke dabei weniger an 29er als an Kinderrad. Bei denen ist es nunmal so, daß die Sattelstützen am Anfang ziemlich weit reingeschoben sind. Finde ich nicht schlimm und ändert sich ja auch laufend. Beim kleinen Kettenblatt wiederum denke ich eher an BMX. ;-)) 29er habe ich noch nie in natura gesehen, ist Oldenburg wohl nicht das Pflaster für. Mich interessiert es auch nicht.

Wegen 140er Scheiben könnte Roelof eine Bezugsquelle wissen, oder schau mal in seinen Thread. Wenn das nicht wieder ein 1,7g-Sonderteil ist... 

Mir gefällt's extrem gut!

Eine Frage noch, Manuel: hast du die Speichenlänge wegen der ausgelassenen Speichenlöcher irgendwie angepaßt oder geht das mit den auf den einschlägigen Seiten errechneten Werten?

Oliver


----------



## LockeTirol (1. Januar 2014)

140er Scheiben gibts hier. Passen die denn auch an den Rahmen?

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=50&products_id=577


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nimron (1. Januar 2014)

@trolliver: 

Hier ist der Link zur Anleitung: http://home.arcor.de/wolfi_z/36vs24_de.pdf
Nach dieser habe ich auch die Speichenlänge berechnet und das einspeichen hat prima geklappt

Hallo LockeTirol und danke für den Link!

Vorne kommt eine 160mm XTR Centerlock Bremsscheibe rein, welche schon bestellt ist. Die Gabel hat eine PM Aufnahme und ich kann ohne Adapter arbeiten. Vorne würde natürlich keine 140´er passen.

Hinten wollte ich die 140´er, habe hier aber auch noch eine leichte 160´er Formula liegen und überlege gerade, ob ich sie verwende...

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## trolliver (1. Januar 2014)

Oh, super, vielen Dank!

Was spricht denn gegen die schon vorhandene Scheibe? Die würde ich in jedem Fall nehmen, wenn sie auch noch leicht ist.

Oliver


----------



## Nimron (1. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte halt bei dem Fliegengewicht an eine 140´er Scheibe, aber wenn er hinten zu fest zupackt, leider in der Regel nur der Reifen und er macht einen schönen Powerslide...


----------



## trolliver (1. Januar 2014)

Genau. Rocket Ron hält dabei vermutlich länger als Mow Joe.  Wenn dann hätte ich an 140er Scheibe vorn gedacht, von wegen Überschlag u.s.w. Daß die dort nicht passen können, war mir nicht bewußt. Ich bin gespannt, wie es wird, wenn Philipp irgendwann mal (beim F900 zwingend) auf Scheibe umsteigt. Bislang bremst er extrem kontrolliert, nicht der Anflug eines Hecklupfers, es sei denn, er legt es drauf an.


----------



## Nimron (1. Januar 2014)

Weiter geht es mit der Bremsanlage:

Formula RX (Leitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden):






Bremsscheibe Hinten (Formula 160mm)


----------



## Roelof (2. Januar 2014)

Hab die 140er Scheiben gebraucht gekauft. Für hinten brauchst du einen 160er Adapter für vorne. Vorne kommt mangels 140er  CL Scheibe ja nicht in Frage...


----------



## storck-riesen (2. Januar 2014)

Nimron: Welche EBH hat deine Manitou Gabel?


----------



## Nimron (2. Januar 2014)

Die Einbauhöhe beträgt 41cm


----------



## svenundjenny (2. Januar 2014)

Nimron schrieb:


> ... ,aber wenn er hinten zu fest zupackt, leider in der Regel nur der Reifen und er macht einen schönen Powerslide...



Kurz Offtopic:

Ein Powerslide kommt nur mit Power, nicht mit Verzögerung. Das ist das gleiche, wie wenn im Winter alle frontangetriebenen Familienväter ihren Kindern erklären, dass sie jetzt gerade im Schnee "voll krass gedriftet" sind - das geht eben nicht mit einem Vertreter-Passat. Und, der Vollständigkeit halber: Eine Beule geht nach außen, vgl. = beim ersten Mal in der Mädchenumkleide. Ein Einkaufswagen in die Beifahrertür hingegen ergibt eine Delle - ein Hammer auf den Kopf gibt eine Beule.

Weitermachen


----------



## trolliver (3. Januar 2014)

Na ja... schon richtig. Aber neben dem technischen Driften steht driften im Deutschen ja auch einfach für's Rutschen. Und wenn ein Fronttrieblerpapa wie ich dem Sohn vom Driften im Schnee erzählt (was bislang wegen Schneemangels nicht möglich war), ist das einfache Umgangssprache. Mit der Handbremse kann man dann noch ein bißchen nachhelfen und echtes Driften simulieren...  Mein Außendienstlergokart früher war ein 3er, mit dem ging das wirklich, und da hatte ich auch im Winter immer Schnee genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nimron (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo

Ich habe nun alle Teile, bis auf den Flaschenhalter erhalten und auch schon auf die Waage gelegt. Heute gibt es zwar keine weiteren Bilder, aber dafür die aktuallisierte Gewichtstabelle mit zugehörigen Preisen:







Große negative Überraschungen werden mich wohl nicht mehr erwarten und so sollte das Gewicht am Ende hinkommen...

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## trolliver (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo Manuel,

tolles Rad - aber auch viel Geld für fast 10kg. Vermutlich auch der Preis für's selber Bauen.

Bin auf Bilder gespannt. Und natürlich auf die Reaktion vom Filius! 

Oliver


----------



## Taurus1 (10. Januar 2014)

Ich finde es immer noch OK, wenn man bedenkt, was man im "normalen" Radladen für den gleichen Preis bekäme. Die Federgabel macht es halt schwerer, aber beim 24er vertretbar, wenn es entsprechend genutzt wird.
Bei meiner Tochter sieht es z.B. im Moment nicht danach aus, dass sie jemals eine Federgabel braucht, weil sie Offroad einfach (noch) nicht interessiert.


----------



## Nimron (10. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen

Wenn ich mir die viel gelobten Kania Bikes anschaue und dort speziell das 24 Suspension, so habe ich dort bei gleichem Gewicht nur sehr dünne Reifen mit wenig Profil und eine 1-Fach Übersetzung. Ohne die Versandkosten dort zu kennen, würde ich sagen, kommt man dann auf den selben Preis. In meiner Liste sind alle Preise inkl. der Versandkosten eingetragen.

Ich habe also eine bessere Funktion durch hochwertigere Komponenten und ein Rad welches hier bei uns in den Wupperbergen sehr gut funktionieren sollte zum vergleichbaren Preis eines fertigen Rades mit Kompromissen für den gedachten Einsatzzweg gebaut. Spaß gemacht hat es mir obendrein auch nocht.

Das Ziel des Aufbaus ist es den Wechsel vom 9,7 Kg Cube 200 Team auf ein 24" mit ordentlicher Federgabel und Scheibenbremsen bei vergleichbaren Gewicht zu schaffen. Das sollte mir gelingen und der Sohnemann ist happy und kann die Übergabe im Februar kaum erwarten. Da er mitgebaut und die Teile ausgesucht hat, wird es zwar keine Überraschung für ihn aber dafür genau das, was er wollte.

Demnächst kann ich dann auch erste Bilder vom fertigen Aufbau einstellen.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## trifi70 (10. Januar 2014)

Die Reifen am Kania lassen sich ohne Gewichtszunahme auf breitere umrüsten. Für die Kurbel wird das Shift'n'Grow Paket mit Doppel-KB-Kurbel und Schaltgriff angeboten. Dies alles macht das Rad natürlich teurer. Wer gerne selbst schraubt, eine Restekiste hat und alles möglichst optimal haben möchte, baut selbst auf, ev. sogar mit einem Kania-Rahmen als Grundlage. Wer von der Stange kauft/kaufen muss (weil keine Ahnung vom Schrauben), ist mit einem Komplettrad der üblichen Verdächtigen sicher gut bedient.


----------



## Roelof (10. Januar 2014)

Ist fein geworden - ich mag costum-bikes einfach. Ich finde es auch super, dass du deinen Junior so in den Aufbau einbeziehst - er bekommt dadurch mit, wieviel Aufwand in so einem Bike steckt und wird hoffentlich besonders sorgsam damit umgehen.  Das Gewicht geht okay - ginge deutlich leichter, kostet aber dann auch deutlich mehr Kohle. In Summe find ich es sehr gelungen. Weiter so, schau dich schon mal nach einem 26 Zoll Rahmen um. 

Ich denke, ich werd das 24" für Julian ähnlich bauen. 26er Gabel, Scheiben, und mit ihm gemeinsam die Teile aussuchen. das haut hin.


----------



## Nimron (12. Januar 2014)

Aktuelle Bilder vom Aufbau (WIP):





















Aktuell kämpfe ich gerade mit der Kettenlinie, da der Schräglauf bei den kleinen Gängen extrem ist. Der Rahmen hat eine Einbaubreite von 68mm für das Innenlager und durch die Spacer komme ich arg nach außen, oder verschiebe die Position der Pedale. Wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen...

Außerdem sieht man noch den Hosenschutz (Bashguard) welchen ich aus dem 44´er RF Turbine Kettenblatt gemacht habe.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## LockeTirol (12. Januar 2014)

Sehr lässig geworden!


----------



## trolliver (12. Januar 2014)

Sehr schick (ich wiederhole mich)! Auffällig ist der im Vergleich zu Philipps 20er sehr flache Sattelrohrwinkel.

Aus dem Kettenblatt einen Schutzring? Auch abgedreht oder abgeschliffen?

Wie ist das mit den Spacern am Tretlager? Sind das zwei, so daß man sie symmetrisch links und rechts anordnet oder nur einer? Ich überlege gerade, mir für das nächste Tretlager eins zu kaufen, das auch per Spacer sowohl auf 68er oder 73er Einbaubreite paßt. Aber nur mit einem Spacer. Verschiebt man damit nicht die ganze Kettenlinie?

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nimron (12. Januar 2014)

Bei 68mm Breite nimmt man normal links einen und rechts zwei Spacer. Ich habe es jetzt umgedreht und komme damit einigermasssen klar. Voren Gross und hinten gross läuft aber etwas rauh. Der nachteil bei. HTII ist halt, das der Q-Faktor nicht durch schmalere Innenlager beeinflusst werden kann, weil die Achse ja fest auf der Kurbel sitzt. Die kurzen Kettenstreben am 24" sorgen dann halt für einen grösseren Schräglauf als beim 26".

Die Zähne beim Kettenblatt habe ich abgeschliffen.


----------



## AlexMC (12. Januar 2014)

Ist sehr schön geworden das "Raceface"-Bike 
Hast Du schon "Gewicht gewogen" gegen "Gewicht gerechnet" verglichen ?


----------



## Nimron (12. Januar 2014)

Das Gewicht gibt es nach Beendigung...


----------



## Floh (13. Januar 2014)

Also so ein Bike hätte ich mir gewünscht als Kind... ist sehr schick geworden. Optisch fände ich einen Riser schöner aber das ist Geschmackssache und Mäkeln auf hohem Niveau. Ob Du von der Kettenlinie her mit einer 2x10 Kurbel besser dran wärst? Keine Ahnung wo da die Unterschiede liegen. Angeblich kann 10-fach ja Schräglauf besser vertragen.


----------



## Taurus1 (14. Januar 2014)

Nimron schrieb:


> Voren Gross und hinten gross läuft aber etwas rauh.


 
Gross/Gross und Klein/Klein soll ja eigentlich nicht geschaltet werden. Ob sich die Kinder dran halten, ist dann wieder eine andere Frage. Kommt wahrscheinlich auf die Erfahrung an (und evtl. auf den Dickkopf ).

Durch die andersrum montierten Spacer sitzt die Kurbel ja eigentlich schon weiter links, gibt es da kein Problem wenn die Kombination Klein/Klein geschaltet wird?
Evtl. verringert sich der Schraeglauf bei Gross/Gross etwas mit einem kleineren grossen Kettenblat, natuerlich auf Kosten der langen Uebersetzung.


----------



## michfisch (15. Januar 2014)

So, hier mal grob zusammen gesteckt.
Mir fehlt noch Sattel,  Innenlager,  Reifen und Schläuche, Schalthebel und Griffe.
Schaltwerk kommt xtr invers, Scheibenbremse Avid Elixier 1 in weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (15. Januar 2014)

Ups, Bild vergessen.
Gruss Michael


----------



## trolliver (15. Januar 2014)

Das ist ja nicht mehr viel. Wird sich dann etwas besser optisch bewerten lassen, bis jetzt ist es halt... sehr weiß. 

Erinnert mich übrigens an einen Rennradrahmen von mir, den ich mir unnötigerweise vor x Jahren habe beschichten lassen. Auch in weiß und auch mit Sattelstütze und Vorbau. Fällt schon auf, das Teil, wird aber nicht mit gefahren.

Oliver


----------



## michfisch (15. Januar 2014)

Jep, soll auch alles in weiß, möchte sie so haben. Ist aber locker noch ein Jahr Zeit.


----------



## trolliver (15. Januar 2014)

Dann hoffen wir mal, daß sich der Geschmack in einem Jahr nicht grundlegend wandelt...


----------



## michfisch (15. Januar 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir mal, daß sich der Geschmack in einem Jahr nicht grundlegend wandelt...


Dann kanns ja immer noch beklebt werden


----------



## Nimron (15. Januar 2014)

Hast Du eine Teileliste?


----------



## michfisch (15. Januar 2014)

Nö, 
Kann ich aber noch machen, dauert aber noch
Gruß Michael


----------



## MarkusL (15. Januar 2014)

Floh schrieb:


> Optisch fände ich einen Riser schöner aber das ist Geschmackssache und Mäkeln auf hohem Niveau.


Der Lenker ist wohl mehr als hoch genug. Ich würde sogar den Vorbau auf negativ drehen.


----------



## trolliver (15. Januar 2014)

Stimmt. Jetzt wo du es sagst, würde ich das auch empfehlen.

Oliver


----------



## 68-er (16. Januar 2014)

wenn du das mit dem weiß so weiter durchziehst
wird das echt ein sehr chices radel - chapò


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nimron (25. Januar 2014)

Den Vorbau hatte ich schon bei seinem 20´er und dem 24´er seiner Schwester negativ, aber das mochten die beiden nicht so recht. Falls nötig, werde ich aber einen erneuten Versuch starten.

Hier jetzt aber die letzten Teile, welche nachträglich auf den Plan gekommen sind:

Kettenblatt zu Bashguard umgebaut:












Kettenstrebenschutz (er wollte das unbedingt so kool wie die Downhiller hier bei uns...)






Als Ausgleich wurden dann noch einige Stahschrauben gegen rote Aluschrauben getauscht und damit kommt nun folgender Endstand raus:











*9,77 Kg* obwohl ich durch Bashguard und Kettenstrebenschutz nochmal 100 gr. drauf gepackt habe macht mich sehr glücklich.

Es war insgesamt ein ziemlicher Aufwand, aber Sohnemann hat dafür genau die Teile am Rad, die er haben wollte und auch die Funktion sollte passen.

Jetzt freut er sich erst mal auf seinen Geburtstag und möchte am liebsten bis dahin noch ein paar Zentimeter wachsen.

Bei besserem Wetter werde ich zum Abschluss des Aufbauthreads noch ein paar schönere Aufnahmen vom fertigen Rad präsentieren. Danke schon mal für die vielen Anregungen und Tipps!

Manuel


----------



## trifi70 (25. Januar 2014)

Chic.  Und gewichtsmäßig durchaus im grünen Bereich. Is die Kettenstrebe mit altem X-King belegt? Der sah doch vom Profil noch jut aus!


----------



## Ann (25. Januar 2014)

gut geworden und gewicht ist auch ok


----------



## Roelof (25. Januar 2014)

Nett... Optisch Top, Aufbau wirkt sehr wertig...


----------



## nasenmann (26. Januar 2014)

Alle Achtung, top


----------



## michfisch (29. Januar 2014)

Hey BOOZE, hast du deine SASO Carbon mal gewogen?
Hab jetzt noch mal die gleiche bekommen mit 680gr.
Gruss M


----------



## Nimron (13. Februar 2014)

Am Sonntag ist es soweit, daher habe ich vorher noch ein paar Bilder gemacht, bevor das Rad "eingeweiht" wird. Bei uns ist nämlich Regen angesagt, was den Kleinen aber nicht abhalten wird...


























Gruß

Manuel


----------



## MarkusL (13. Februar 2014)

Ich würde den Vorbau noch umdrehen.


----------



## Y_G (13. Februar 2014)

schönes Rad geworden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (13. Februar 2014)

Hey Manuel,

ich hatte dich schon als längst durch abgespeichert... ;-)) Ich bin gespannt auf die ersten Fahreindrücke. Dein Filius bekommt eine oberaffengeile Maschine, da wird er in die Luft gehen!

Ich finde den Vorbau gut so.

Oliver


----------



## AlexMC (13. Februar 2014)

Optisch top, Gewicht sehr gut


----------



## michfisch (13. Februar 2014)

Bravo! alles richtig gemacht und sehr schön geworden.
Da wird er Kleine abgehen wie eine Rakete. Hoffe es ist schönes Wetter. Hier um Marburg soll es ganz gut werden.
Für meinen Poison 24er mach ich noch ein eigenen Fred auf mit Fotos und Teileliste
Gruss Michael


----------



## Nimron (16. Februar 2014)

Die erste Ausfahrt:


----------



## Y_G (17. Februar 2014)

ich frag mal frech in den Fred hier rein, weiß jemand was das Poison für ein Cantisockelgewinde hat?


----------



## michfisch (17. Februar 2014)

Ganz normales 10er, warum? Brauchst du die Sockel oder Blindschrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (17. Februar 2014)

Ich hab meine abgeschnittenen Sockel au ch noch irgendwo, falls wer braucht


----------



## Y_G (17. Februar 2014)

normal M10 passt das Schneideisen nicht auf die mitgelieferten Bolzen, Ich habe für hinten welche aus Alu gedreht und vorne will ich Titan nehmen. Aber ich muss halt noch das 10er Gewinde schneiden. OK, dann schaue ich noch mal auf das Schneideisen das hier rumliegt...


----------



## Nimron (22. Februar 2014)

Ab sofort steht das 20" Cube Team 200 zum Verkauf:






Mehr Bilder in meinem Album und demnächst auch im Bikemarkt. Ihr könnt mir gerne ein Angebot machen.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Bikebarney (22. Februar 2014)

Feiner Thread und echt schickes Bike .
Gebe zu, dass ich nicht Alles durchgelesen habe, deshalb; welche Gabel ist denn im Bike verbaut...die SID???


----------



## Nimron (23. Februar 2014)

Da steckt eine Mantou R7 drin, welche man auch sehr gut für geringes Gewicht einstellen kann.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Bikebarney (23. Februar 2014)

Oh, danke


----------



## signorrossi (16. März 2014)

hey nimron,

vielleicht hast du es schon beschrieben, aber kannst du mir kurz erklären, wie du den poison-rahmen gebürstet hast? hab sowas auch vor... danke!


----------



## Nimron (16. März 2014)

Ich habe den Rahmen zunächst mit 800´er Schleifpapier vorbehandelt, damit die Flächen einheitlich sind. Dannach wurde mit Scotch Brite 3m Schleifflies zunächst fein, dann sehr fein quer über die Rohre "gebürstet".

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## signorrossi (16. März 2014)

thx, sieht echt gut aus....

bis dann,

olaf


----------



## Roelof (17. März 2014)

Hallo Manuel! Super fein ist das geworden!

Aber bitte nimm umgehend die Alu-Schrauben aus dem Vorbau raus... wenn, dann müssen dort Titanschrauben rein - Alu hat auch bei Kids dort nix zu suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nimron (17. März 2014)

Hallo Roelof

Ich habe an der Lenkerklemmung des Vorbaus Stahlschrauben, bei der Verbindung zum Gabelschaft ist Alu kein Problem. Das fahren außer mir viele andere ohne Probleme.

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis

Manuel


----------



## Roelof (17. März 2014)

also *das* wär sogar mir zu heikel... bringt pro Schraube übrigens einen Gewichtsvorteil von ca. 1,5g zu Titan. Da gäbe es andere Stellen für Aluschrauben an deinem Rad, wo ich mir weniger Gedanken machen würde, als am Schaft. 

Ich  hab so einen Alu-Vorbau-Sturz aber schon mal live gesehen und bin deshalb vielleicht vorgeschädig. Kurz: ist unschön und lohnt nicht. Hoffe du hast zumindest zu "hochfesten" Schrauben gegriffen und mit DMS und Montagepaste gearbeitet.


----------



## storck-riesen (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo Nimron,

habt ihr schon irgendwie negative Erfahrungen bezüglich der gekürzten SLX Kurbel gemacht? Ich denke ihr seit damit schon einige km gefahren!


----------



## superseven77 (18. Mai 2014)

Schickes Rad 
Kind sieht glüglücklich aus


----------



## Nimron (18. Mai 2014)

Die SLX und auch das gesamte Rad funktionieren bestens! Die Touren mit dem Kurzen machen immer mehr Spaß.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## nadrealista (26. Mai 2014)

Nimron schrieb:


> Die SLX und auch das gesamte Rad funktionieren bestens! Die Touren mit dem Kurzen machen immer mehr Spaß.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Manuel



das kann ich mir vorstellen. Tolle Arbeit.. und klasse bike geworden


----------



## storck-riesen (6. September 2014)

Hallo Manuel,

kannst du mal noch etwas zur Gabel berichten? War es die richtige Entscheidung? Hast du an der Gabel noch etwas getuned? Wieviel Federweg nutzt dein Junior im Fahrbetrieb?

Danke


----------



## Nimron (6. September 2014)

Die R7 passt nach wie vor bestens, da sie sehr fein anspricht und auch mit wenig Luftsruck noch gut funktioniert.
Wie viel Federweg er tatsächlich nutzt kann ich nicht sagen, aber er kommt im Gelände ganz gut klar.

Gruß 

Manuel


----------



## tom34788 (10. Januar 2015)

Nimron schrieb:


> Die R7 passt nach wie vor bestens, da sie sehr fein anspricht und auch mit wenig Luftsruck noch gut funktioniert.



Da muß ich mal nachhaken: Die Gabel ist für 26 Zoll? Du hast mal geschrieben, daß sie 41 cm Einbauhöhe hat. Stimmt das? Eine 26er Gabel müßte doch eher 45cm haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nimron (10. Januar 2015)

Durch die Begrenzung des Federwegs klappt das


----------



## tom34788 (10. Januar 2015)

Achso. Wie begrenzt man den Federweg? Kenne mich bei Manitou nicht aus!


----------



## Nimron (10. Januar 2015)

Ich hab die Gabel schon so gekauft. Schau einfach nach Gabeln mit 60-80mm Federweg.


----------



## storck-riesen (12. Januar 2015)

Die Angabe mit 41cm EBH hat mich auch etwas stutzig gemacht. Deshalb hatte ich auch nochmal nachgefragt. Geht man von 45cm EBH  und 80mm Federweg aus müsste man die Gabel um 40mm traveln um auf die 41cm EBH zu kommen. Es verblieben also "nur" 40mm Federweg. Zumindest funktioniert das bei einer RS SID so. Hab die Sid Race von EBH 45,5cm auf 43,5cm probehalber getravelt. Damit reduziert sich der Federweg von 80 auf 63mm.


----------



## Nimron (7. Januar 2017)

Mein kleiner ist inzwischen aus dem Poison herausgewachsen und durfte zu Wheinachten sein neues Rad in Empfang nehmen:


----------



## pe7e (3. Juli 2017)

Nimron aka ManuelC hat mir das Poison für meine Tochter verkauft. Ich baue es gerade wieder auf - zum Glück fehlt nicht viel.
Zunächst habe ich Bremsen verbaut (Magura MT2). Eine andere Sattelstütze musste auch her da die Carbonstütze bauartbedingt leider 2,6 cm zu hoch aufbaut. Hier noch ein paar Impressionen vom Kurbel kürzen. Ich habe die Kurbeln von 170 mm auf 130 mm gekürzt. mittlerweile auch verschliffen und mit Finish ( aktuelle Fotos kommen noch). Wie man sieht, ist die Kurberl an dieser Stelle nicht hohl. Das kommt mir sehr entgegen. Ich habe den Q-Faktor beidseitig um knapp 4mm reduziert (erst grob mit meiner Fräse, dann mit Feilen, Schleifen und viiiiiel Geduld. Die Fläche um das Pedalgewinde habe ich dabei geplant, damit die Pedale flächig anliegt. Durch Kürzen und Q-Faktor Reduktion hat die Kurbel bereits über 300 Gramm verloren ;-)

Nochmals Dank an Nimron für die super Ausgangsbasis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (3. Juli 2017)

ich will nicht meckern, aber 130mm für ein 24er? nicht ein wenig kurz?


----------



## pe7e (3. Juli 2017)

Nö passt, die "Kleine" ist 6 Jahre und 126 cm groß ;-)  Sie wird schon noch reinwachsen.
Habe bereits eine 140er und eine 150er Kurbel auf Lager ;-)


----------



## pe7e (2. Juli 2018)

Letzte Änderungen:  Nuvinci N380 ist eingebaut (Samt neuer Felge und Austausch der Nippel vorn und Hinten von Alu raw auf rot - Dank an CD!).
Folge: Mit der Schaltung ist das Bike für meine Tochter noch viel fahrbarer. Die Kette läuft lautlos (Kettenspaner wird noch angebaut). Und der Look ist noch etwas cleaner geworden. Leider ging es auf Kosten des Gewichts, aber das war im vorhinein klar und als Nabenschaltungsanhänger nehme ich das gern in kauf.


----------

